# Budget Car Rental at Grand Cayman



## wackymother (Mar 17, 2008)

We're going to Morritt's in July. We've finally concluded that we must rent a car, but DH is not very happy about it. He's dreading driving on the left side of the road. (I don't drive.)

There are five of us, including three older kids, so we can't stuff into a really small car. At the same time, DH doesn't want to drive a big van on top of having to figure out the whole which-side-of-the-road thing. 

After e-mailing McCurley's and Marshall's, and looking at Andy's, I found a Toyota RAV4 available at Budget. The phone clerk checked and said it has right-hand drive, which DH definitely wants. (The sedans at the local places were all LH drive.)

Now, looking here at TUG, I see that a couple of people got to GCM and discovered that Budget didn't really have the car that they had booked! After going through this oh-so-careful selection process, I definitely do not want to get down there and find out that we'll be out of luck in a left-hand drive Sentra or a gigundo seven- or eight-seater van. 

Has anyone had a GOOD experience with Budget at GCM or does anyone know of any way to assure actually getting the car I booked? 

Thanks!


----------



## jgirvine (Mar 17, 2008)

*Car*

Just a question, why does your husband want right hand drive.  My husband finds it easier to drive what he is used to, just on the other side of the road.  We just chant, left, left, left, every time he makes a turn.

We always use McCurleys.  You might post on the Morritts owners site.

http://morritts.17.forumer.com/

Gin


----------



## Seaside (Mar 17, 2008)

and do not forget, when we turn on the signals the windshield wipers come on.......


----------



## wackymother (Mar 17, 2008)

Generally he thinks (and we've heard) that it's better to be on the opposite side, like we are here, so the driver's perspective is the same. 

And we've also heard that if you're used to driving on the right and sitting on the left, it's way too easy to forget that you're not at home.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 17, 2008)

jgirvine said:


> Just a question, why does your husband want right hand drive.  My husband finds it easier to drive what he is used to, just on the other side of the road.  We just chant, left, left, left, every time he makes a turn.
> 
> We always use McCurleys.  You might post on the Morritts owners site.
> 
> ...



I e-mailed back and forth with McCurleys and they just weren't impressing me. Their e-mails were not very professional. I know everybody here recommends them, but I just didn't feel any confidence in what we would find when we got there.


----------



## ralphd (Mar 18, 2008)

We will only recommend Avis, Andy's or McCurley's. Normally use McCurley's because we like to use the shuttle, rather than having to check out and check in the car at the airport. 
McCurley's is a family owned and operated company and they live right down the road from the resort. Service is not (at least) a 45 minute drive away. They are dependable and the cars are as good as their competitors. 
Hope you are not disappointed.


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 18, 2008)

Their emails do leave a lot to be desired, if I hadn't rented from them for 6 years I wouldn't deal with them based on their emails - what I do know from using them is that the car will be there, it will work and if there's a problem they are 5 minutes down the road and fix whatever is wrong right away.




wackymother said:


> I e-mailed back and forth with McCurleys and they just weren't impressing me. Their e-mails were not very professional. I know everybody here recommends them, but I just didn't feel any confidence in what we would find when we got there.


----------



## caribbean (Mar 18, 2008)

We used Budget the first time on island. All I can say is NEVER AGAIN !!!! ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE!!! They didn't have the size car we reserved, so instead put us in a smaller car and refused to adjust the rate because we had "rented online rather than call them directly". What BS!! The vehicle was 6 years old. The wind sheild wiper was not working and when we stopped at the store, the couple behind us told us the brake lights were not working. We came out to get in the car the next morning and had two flat tires. We called them and they refused to come fix the car, saying it was OUR PROBLEM. My husband was 4 months out recovering from a heart surgery and no way was I going to let him change tires. And beside which we only had one spare. We got a ride into town and complained at the counter so loud that they finally put us in a different vehicle. Enough said.

Andy's on the other had was good.


----------



## wackymother (Mar 18, 2008)

Okay, that's a pretty terrible story, all right! I'll look around for something else...fortunately I have a bit of time to find something that will make DH moderately happy. 

Has anyone ever rented one of these Suzuki 8-seater vans from Marshall's or McCurley's? I think Andy's may have them, too. Are they huge?


----------



## ralphd (Mar 18, 2008)

wackymother said:


> Okay, that's a pretty terrible story, all right! I'll look around for something else...fortunately I have a bit of time to find something that will make DH moderately happy.
> 
> Has anyone ever rented one of these Suzuki 8-seater vans from Marshall's or McCurley's? I think Andy's may have them, too. Are they huge?



I would call them a minivan. They are fine for driving around the island. Look like the old Volkswagen van.


----------



## ralphd (Mar 18, 2008)

Morritt's website transportation page:

'  http://www.morritts.com/Page18_Transportation.htm   '


----------



## wackymother (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks to everybody! I'll keep the Budget reservation just until I settle something better. Thanks again!


----------



## pdq (Mar 18, 2008)

This was posted today on the Morritts Forum 

http://morritts.17.forumer.com/index.php

doc&me
Full


Joined: 28 Jun 2006
Posts: 39
Location: Michigan
 Posted: Mon Mar 17, 2008 10:15 pm    Post subject:    

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We pay $300 per week for a sedan from McCurley and BA Greene. They pick us up at the airport and drive us to Morritt's, where our car is waiting for us.(They stop at the supermarket so we can stock up on the way to the resort.) When it is time to go home, they drive us back to the airport in their van and we leave the car at Morritt's. I sure like not having to worry about getting the car back to the proper place and getting to the airport. The "door-to-door" service is a real plus, and I don't miss the Georgetown driving one bit. They have limited inventory, so we have to reserve early.


----------



## NTHC (Mar 21, 2008)

Budget would not be the word I would use to describe this area.  We are here now and rented a 9 passenger van from Economy for $500 for the week.

Very easy to get used to the driving.

Hope you have a great time!

Cindy


----------

